# Another pour over kettle - the Stagg



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's becoming a crowded market place but apparently this one has man appeal:

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2015/09/14/fellow-products-stagg-kettle-strong-arms-the-pourover-scene/


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Very cool but with shipping being another $30 on top of the $50 purchase I can't see SWMBO signing off on the purchase.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I really like it! (the black one especially!)

I agree with Ridland though... expensive once shipped.

Anyone want to organise a group buy?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Count me in for group buy


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd be interested in a group buy too.


----------

